# The Green Monster



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

When I got my Java moss, it was merely a handfull or so of the stuff. Now its taken over nearly half of my tank!!! I call it the Green Monster. Here, take a look!!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha java moss is so insidious. I had so much java moss at one point. It starts off with a few clumps, and then one day you are looking at your tank and you realise that there is java moss _everywhere_.










Found this photo of my fish being swallowed up by my moss monster.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh wow. We haven't bought any but I would quite like some to attach to my driftwood since we have had to put driftwood in all the tanks to help with the PH. I'll have to ask my boyfriend to look around for some in a few weeks or so.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Unless of course you want to trade some plants. I have lots and lots of green hygro clippings to trade.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I swear there is a hidey and a peice of drift wood in that mess of moss, somewhere!!


----------



## SerenaRena (Apr 27, 2013)

lol i need to get some more java moss


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

My moss has a hard time with my super hard water so it grows veerryyy slowly. I've had the same handful of moss pretty much unchanged for about a year now!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

i don't like it.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I love java moss. Today I went to look at a tub with some java moss in it and nothing else (no fish lol) that I had forgotten about underneath a windowsill and the little clump had pretty much doubled in size!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha made this in paint to not only illustrate my extreme photoshopping prowess, but because I thought it was fitting.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

HAha I thought this was a slow growing plant? Since adding 5 tiny clumps to my shrimp tank I noticed a bit of it "reaching" out and the larger clump in Osha's tank is noticably larger in just a few days.. I assumed this was just it "reaching" out into the tank.. How fast does it really grow? I think you're about set to start trading now lol


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I might be. LOL!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Java moss is a monster!


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh my gosh, lol! That is a LOT of moss!! I'm trying to find some to add into my tank, I hope it won't grow that big...


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I had to throw some away cuz it grew so much! lol


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

The perfect tank forest!


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Kiara1125 said:


> I had to throw some away cuz it grew so much! lol


Next time you get some extra, do you think you could send me some? I would pay for shipping and if you want I could pay a couple dollars for the moss


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sure! I have a TON extra right now.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Same, we are looking for java moss to add to our tanks if anyone has any to sell/send. Well in 2 weeks anyway after payday. I have lots of plants to trade also if anyone would be interested in a trade


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

What kind of plants do you have?


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I have clippings of Green Hygro, Water Wisteria, Water Sprite, and Purple Cabomba and moneywort.

All are clippings but grow fairly easy and fast for us.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ooo! I had all of each, except for the cabomba. I'm afraid that my goldfish would eat it. lol They've nearly killed all that I have. Java moss and bacopa carolinia are all I have left.


----------

